# Sticky  Support Each Other On Ebay?



## KimM

I sell as *weehorse*. We only sell things now and then though.


----------



## Siryet

I sell as *Siryet* and my wife sells as *jawjab*.

Slow in the summer but in the winter we have lots to sell

Thank you


----------



## Cindy in NY

Our user name is two_much_stuff. We sell lots of how to books (many homestead related) and religious goods and books. We have several books listed now that would be of interest to Homestead members!


----------



## HappyYooper

I'm Tweet_treats and sell mostly no melt suet cakes and some plants.


----------



## Spotted Crow

Same name here as there. Mostly unsuccessfully selling dreamcatchers, t shirts and jewelry with some stray stuff.


----------



## mzzlisa

Same name as here, mzzlisa. I sell fused glass jewelry. If you bid and win an auction and mention HT, I'll take half off the shipping!


----------



## katlupe

Here is the link to my eBay store: Lupole's Peaceful Forest 

I am selling brand new name brand guitar strings, books, collectibles, doll clothes, baby sweaters, music and even some 8 track tapes. Lots of different things so just check back from time to time.



I mentioned this on the Homesteading board, but if anyone cares to write a guide or review, post it here so we can read it and vote for you. I have written two guides and two reviews. If anyone cares to read them here is the link:
Buying A Wood Cookstove! and this is the first one: I Get My Electricity From The Sun! 

Thank you if you go to it and especially if you vote for me. Let me know if you write one, so I can vote for you too.

If anyone has written any I will be happy to vote for you! Please vote for my. 

Thank you.
katlupe


----------



## decamper

I sell on ebay. ID is decamper.


----------



## crystalniche

mzzlisa----I just went onto eBay to look at your glass and it is just beautiful! I especially like the dark purplie ones and the aqua ones that look like ocean waves. Do you make them any larger? Those of us who are "fluffy" need something a bit larger say about 2" instead of the 1" ones that you now have listed. If you do make larger ones let me know. Sue


----------



## sisterpine

Cool, I sell on ebay as "sisterpine"- same name as here. I sell lodgepole coat trees called "naked pines" as well as cabinet knobs and pulls made from tumble polished river stones and stones like jasper and onyx.

Also I am looking for a dream catcher and am heading to ebay right now to see if there are any!


----------



## Grizz

Im bubbatractor_md i sell mostly farm construction trailers and other homestead stuff


----------



## Steph in MT

We sell as jurassicjewelry. We cut gemstones and fossils for jewelry and specimens. Don't have anything up at the moment but should in about a week. 
We did have some stuff up last week if you want to see what we do.


----------



## mamabear

Good morning,
When I have items listed, I sell as det28. I need to get some more items on there. I like selling on eBay. It is the mailing afterwards that's the pain. :monkey: 
mamabear


----------



## blazingguns

I sell there by the name of blazingguns56, but have not listed anything for awhile.


----------



## BiGtImEfArMeRs4

Our name on Ebay is mofzoocrew. We sell new both with and with out tags, name brand shoes, socks, sneakers, and misc. items.


----------



## pamintexas

:cowboy: I sell on EBay auction under the pamintexas id, same as the one I use here. Also, I have an eBay store, A Cottage in the Hills, and I now have a separate section set up there for "Homesteading and Simple Living" items.
I also buy on EBay so I'll be sure and check out all your goodies!
crystalniche, I've had my eBay store up for about a year and I'm pleased with how it's going. Let me know what questions you have and I'll be glad to help if I can. 
It's really easy to set up! You can check mine out at 
http://stores.ebay.com/acottageinthehills


----------



## ltbloom

My Ebay name is Gundula, right now I don't have any auctions going but will list again soon. I sell dichroic glass cabochons and sometimes wire-wrapped pendants, same as on my website www.glassbygundula.com

Here's a link to some pictures of the kind of jewelry I make:
http://www.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=24692450/t_=24589700


----------



## momanto

WAS JUST THINKING OF THIS THREAD YESTERDAY, IF YOU HAVE POSTED HERE PERHAPS YOU WOULD LIKE TO UPDATE YOUR INFORMATION NOW....

I FOUND A HARD TO FIND BOOK AND PURCHASED IT FROM ONE OF YOU YESTERDAY - AT A VERY REASONABLE PRICE. THANKS, MOM


----------



## Ken Scharabok

eBay id: scharabo

eBay store: Poor Boy Blacksmith Tools

Listings: Predominately shop-made blacksmithing-related tools. Some other odds and ends.


----------



## tltater

I sell on e-bay now and then...trying more often...too much stuff not enough space! Right now I mainly have hair care products but normaly it's a little this and a little that. Same name on e-bay as here too....tltater!

Thanks to anyone one who checks my auctions out!

Tracy
Southwestern,NY


----------



## rosehaven

our user name is:

rosehavenbooks

We currently have many books up for auction. Thank you for your time and interest.

God bless


----------



## Key

We sell under the name key0001...mainly in the winter when we ride horses less and the goats are enjoying thier pregnancies!


----------



## Spotted Crow

Those are nice, Sisterpine! Never would've thought of using river rocks...What an ingenious idea.
I Pm'd you also.


----------



## ArkansasLady

I sell on ebay...books mainly, my name is on ebay is cndloven...

~Cindy~


----------



## longearsfarm

I sell on ebay too, same name as here, longearsfarm...

Right now I have lots of NWT and like new back to school clothes, but I normally specialize in gently used/like new plus size gal's clothing and horse stuff...and of course random stuff that catches my eye.

I also have a handbag fetish, so sell a lot of those 

see my auctions at:
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZlongearsfarm

thanks!
Valerie


----------



## davidrrisner

Our user id is risner302. We sell sea kelp, poultry legbands and other animal related products. (As well as anything else we find!) 

Thanks!


----------



## natybear

My user ID is Natybear on ebay too. Right now I have bunny rabbit fabric from the Guess How Much I Love You series for babies. I will be having lots more fabric as I am cleaning out some of my grandmothers stuff. If you are looking for anything in particular, pm me, I might have stuff I could sell on HT to you. I want it to all go so most of it will be 3.00 a yard or so. I was told that was a fair price for some of these prints. Thanks for looking!


----------



## allanimaldepot

I manage a small store in Michigan. Our store on eBay is called ALL ANIMAL DEPOT. At ALL ANIMAL DEPOT we specialize in items for all the animals in your life, and your family. We have livestock supplies, horse & equine items, and supplies for your family such as boots, gloves, and more! We have a very good feedback rating and we continue to provide great customer service. I am constantly adding new items each and every day!

We would be happy to have you visit!
:lonergr:
To reach our store please click or copy the following link

http://stores.ebay.com/ALL-ANIMAL-DEPOT


----------



## CountryGoalie

My mother recently listed some A Beka curriculum schoolbooks on Ebay. Her username there is *bwdinny*.

Her items for sale are here.


----------



## sidepasser

I sell on ebay occassionally, mostly horse related items and childrens items - mostly new things with and without tags.

My ebay name is sidepasser and I will have a lot of baby items on ebay in the next week - everything from crib sheet/comforter sets to bath items.

Sidepasser


----------



## woodsrunner

I sell occasionally on ebay. Mostly hunting and gun related stuff. But, I also sell vintage books and magazines. Usually homestead related.

My ebay name is thewoodsrunner

I also sell gun related stuff that doesn't make it past ebays rules on Gunbroker.com . There I use Woodsrunner


----------



## Farmer K

Hi,
I have an Ebay store and sell at auction....clothing, jewelry, crafts. My ID is *Kstocknj * and the store is called *The Contrary Clothier*. I also have model horses and scale tack but those are listed on the Model Horse Sales Pages (have to search vendors by name - Kelly Stock).

http://stores.ebay.com/The-Contrary-Clothier
http://www.modelhorsesalespages.com/sales

Thanks for your support! :goodjob: 

Kelly


----------



## natybear

I have some great fabrics on there right now, I'm going to get more on there soon too. They are from my grandmother's collection, well those I won't be keeping to use. So take a look. PM me if there are any particulars you are looking for, I can see if I have some in a box I haven't gone through yet. Just ask for what you're looking for and I probably will have it! She had a lot!!!

Natybear


----------



## mamabear

Good evening,
I have some miscellaneous items listed on eBay, including some homeschool books, a collectable nutcracker, and some recipes from WWII. If anyone is interested, please check out my items under member name det28. 
Thank you very much.
mamabear


----------



## Debbie at Bount

Well, we all need to copy this thread. I would buy in a heartbeat from PaminTexas, at Cottage Hill you see her message...she's good. :goodjob: 

I am bountifulsoaps I sell handmade soap that is only olive oil, coconut, palm, castor and big amount of shea butter and cocoa butter. I only use essential oils. It is all aromatherpy stuff.

Also a website of the same name www.bountifulsoaps.com

Will check out a few of yours too.

Debbie at Bountiful


----------



## Bruce in NE

My ebay handle is buffalocreek55

I'm auctioning a fixer upper house now.


----------



## stuckinsd

It's been awhile, but I've sold on ebay under janeswedlund. If I get more stuff listed as summer ends and winter sets in, I'll be sure to post here.

stuckinsouthdakota


----------



## natybear

I have beatrix potter bunny rabbit flannel on ebay right now that 100% of the proceeds go to the Red Cross for Hurricane Katrina. I have a yard on now but I hope to put more fabric on to go to the red cross asap. My ebay name is NATYBEAR!

Thank you for looking and helping with this catastrophe! God Bless


----------



## reneeearle

I am on ebay now and then. more in the winter than in the summer. I would like to make it my main job!! Maybe some day. I sell a lot of odds and ends, but plan to put more of my goat milk soaps on there, as well as my crafts. My name on there is the same as on ebay: reneeearle...
Thanks for thinking of me. Hope to see that you are visiting me!!!!
Renee

JUST AN UPDATE: I JUST LISTED QUITE A FEW THINGS ON EBAY, INCLUDING MY SOAPS. WILL BE DOING LOTS THIS WINTER, NOTHING ELSE TO DO!!!! BE SURE TO STOP ON BY!!!!


----------



## babysteps

Hi I sell under Christinesbooklist on Ebay. I usually always have books and sometimes a little of this and that. I try to list as many quilting books as possible. I don't quilt, but know people are always looking for new quilt ideas. I currently (Sept. 11, 05-Sept. 18, 05) have FOXFIRE 2 (spring wild plant foods etc...) and FOXFIRE 5 listed. Many of the books I list are mysteries with historical or genealogical themes becasue I read and promte fiction in that genra. Many are just books I know are good quality.

I've been happy to check out all you other Ebay sellers. I haven't bought yet but I'll keep on looking. 

babysteps


----------



## beowoulf90

We sell under the name rebel119, mostly books, postcards of covered bridges of PA D&D figures from the 80's and 90's... What ever we can find to sell, trying to get rid of the clutter...lol


----------



## Guest

Does anyone make these? I noticed that someone was making jean purses for $5 plus shipping, a little while back. I'm interested in a Packers purse.

Thanks!
Camie


----------



## GW

My ebay id is: logsandlumber. Nothing listed at this time because my digi camera is not working. In the past i've sold mostly used auto parts for 73-79 Ford trucks. In the future I'll have some old books that were my grandparents collection relating to agriculture, education and mystery. Gramp was a farmer, Gram was a school teacher. Some books date back to the 1800's. Will also be listing other antique things as cup and saucer sets with farm scenes, individual dinner plates, and other misc items from the 30's thru the 50's.

GW


----------



## Spotted Crow

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7714222543&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7714226026&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7714226225&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7714229064&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8220625461&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1
These are some of my dreamcatchers and I'm trying to clear house before the holidays and before I go back to work.(fingers crossed)
I'm also donating some of the final price to the folks in LA and MI that got dumped on during the hurricane.


----------



## ladyfarmer

I sell as ladyfarmer29. I have mostly IH tractor parts. I have been putting on some odds and ends that I have come accross from home. Thanks in advance if anyone looks (or better yet, purchases) any of my products!!!


----------



## bonsai jim

I sell as Bnsaijim, mostly bonsai related items and hand-made pottery.


----------



## katlupe

I have added more items to my ebay store. Lots of back issues of magazines (Trail Rider, Back Home, Writer's Digest, etc.), and some more cookbooks, some collectibles. And I will be adding more stuff in the next week. Hope to have 500 items before long.
The link is http://stores.ebay.com/Lupoles-Peaceful-Forest and the link to my website is www.larrylupole.com so check it out. 

katlupe


----------



## therichartist

My ebay ID is aka_therichartist

my ebay store 
www.therichartist.com


----------



## River Rest

I'd really appreciate it if you come on by.

Suska59 on EBay

Old E.Leitz Wetzlar Brass Microscope 2262331 

Vintage Nags Head N.C. Souvenir Plate  

South Carolina Grand Strand Beach Souvenir Plate  

1990 Funeral Home Calendar Art Print: Hunting/Bird Dogs 
I have more of these dog calendars. Please PM me if interested.



Suska on Ioffer http://suska.iofferstores.com/


----------



## rcornish

We sell on ebay with the user ID mephistoshouse. We have dabbled over the years with a little of this and that, which have included armour (like knights wore), model train stuff, and various collectibles. Currently I have some S hooks that are hand forged listed and will have some model train/hobby items listed very soon.


----------



## starwalker

I sell on Ebay. I usually have womens clothing but here lately I have been cleaning out some AMC parts and currently have a 1983 American Motors SX/4 listed. My seller name is starwalker38.

AMC EAGLE SX/4


----------



## seeda

My father and I sell on ebay too. I sell under seeda and my father sells under auctionpaulie. We also write homeschool unit studies which we sell under the name auctionpaulie and in our store Home Education Advantage. Mention HT and I will take a dollar off your unit study. Our unit studies are written by us and are full text not just links like many of the other unit studies out there. Happy e-baying -seeda


----------



## lewbest

I haven't sold much lately but plan to soon again; lotsa stuff I need to get rid of. Mainly tools & machine shop stuff a hobby machinist might be interested in but mst anything might pop up on my list! 

Seller name is lew00 (that's zeros not o's).

Lew Best near Waco, TX


----------



## mamajohnson

Wow, I am gonna have to check all ya'll out!!!
I seller id is mamajnsn and my store is Mama Johnsons General Store (empty right now!) :shrug: 
Need to get off-a-my-butt and get busy. I have stacks and stacks and stacks of stuff that I need to list. Clothes and computers and books, oh my!
and whatever else I find that I want to rid the homestead of, or that finds its way here by mishap... lol!


----------



## katlupe

I have been adding items to my ebay store all week. Lots of music cds. And I will be adding more of them and more videos too. I guarantee all my items, so if you get something home and it doesn't work, email me and I will give a full refund. My store is Lupole's Peaceful Forest and this link will take you there:
http://stores.ebay.com/Lupoles-Peaceful-Forest and I hope you find something you want. 

I keep everyone that is listed here with a store on my favorites list and check back often. 

Thank you everyone.
katlupe


----------



## starwalker

katlupe, I'd say you've been extremely busy!...lol :goodjob:


----------



## pamintexas

Hi, all. :cowboy: I've been going down the line here and looking at all your great listings. Good job, everyone! I've been adding new items daily to my auctions and EBay store, A Cottage in the Hills. Like Katlupe, I'm striving to get up to 500 listings - right now I'm at 439 :happy: I have a very large inventory just waiting on me  . 
I can vouch for bountifulsoaps as an excellent seller and her soaps are no less than fabulous! :bow: 
You can check me out at: http://stores.ebay.com/acottageinthehills
Thanks, Pam (eBay id pamintexas)


----------



## babysteps

I sell under christinesbooklist. Most of these will end on Friday 10/29. 

CRAZY HORSE STRANGE MAN OF THE OGLALA by Sandoz (1997) Sell Similar 

$0.99 1 jcam323194(27) 0 0 19h 18m 
Wiggles, The: YUMMY YUMMY (1999, VHS) Sell Similar 

$2.06 3 daileyaidan(265) 1 0 19h 34m 
PAPER PARTY easy party decorations, HB, paper included Sell Similar 

$0.99 1 just4youdeals(360) 0 0 19h 57m 
CHILDREN'S BOOK OF HOME AND FAMILY -BENNETT ED. (2002) Sell Similar 

$0.99 0 -- 0 0 20h 24m 
TEACHER REFERANCE, CHILDRENS BOOKS, CALDECOTT, NEWBERY Sell Similar 

$0.99 1 teachersmom12(4) 2 0 21h 04m 
SIMPLICITY 5262 CHILDREN'S PAJAMAS sizes 3-8, easy Sell Similar 

$0.99 1 saabmama1(40) 2 0 21h 29m 
Girls PENNY LOAFERS by Faded Glory. LN size 11 1/2 Sell Similar 

$0.99 0 -- 0 0 23h 09m 
GIRLS BLACK DRESS SHOES size 10 1/2 thin strap w buckle Sell Similar 

$0.99 0 -- 0 0 23h 25m 
GIRLS BLACK CLOGS SIZE 12. CLUNKY HEAL. CUTE Sell Similar 

$0.99 1 clarkmkla(254) 4 0 23h 40m 
WILDLIFE OF AMERICA by Bill Ivy (1986) Sell Similar 

$0.99 0 -- 1 0 23h 59m 
PICTORIAL HISTORY OF BOXING by Nat Fleischer, Nat Lo... Sell Similar 

$0.50 0 -- 1 0 1d 00h 17m 
ARTIFACTS by Mary Anna Evans (2004) Sell Similar 

$0.99 0 -- 0 0 1d 00h 41m 
THE EVERYTHING WEDDING ETIQUETTE BOOK by Elina Furma...


----------



## jerzeygurl

i sell under the id dolittleinc usually tons of kids clothes, some men and womens and maternity

lots of antique glass granite ware enamel ware primitives books and hubby plans on listing car parts ect.


----------



## cricket2075

I sell on Ebay as whisper2075, store name is Cricket Acres Farm. Have a wide variety of things, so check back frequently!!!!!!! :


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, ya'll have inspired me! I have started putting stuff in my store! Woohoooo! :goodjob: Right now I have books, I'm about to list a few more, have lots of clothes waiting to go into the store and a few misc. computer parts etc.... so check out my store!
http://stores.ebay.com/Mama-Johnsons-General-Store


----------



## katlupe

I just wanted to tell everyone what a great store pamintexas has! And what a great person she is to deal with. I bought some books from her and they are just great. Be sure to check her store out. :clap:


----------



## dahliaqueen

I usually have some listings up on e-bay as 
EASYSTREETGALLERY- i make mostly dog ornaments- there is an australian cattle dog up now- but also some birds- owls are favorites- and some fantastical designs like mermaids and dragons.
I rely on sales now- the economy is scary weird- to cover essentials.
It is great fun to sell there, but the fees keep escalating- i have noticed that alot of folks are listing very low initial bids and very high shipping charges- selling low is one way to keep final value fees very low....pretty smart.


----------



## MagnoliaSummers

Hello to all of you fellow EBAYERS and a big thanks to _Homesteading Today_ and this board for allowing us to post on this topic! I'm rather new to this board -- often read through the other boards. GREAT site here and everyone is so friendly! 

I sell on EBAY -- eckkkk, usually to support my habit of BUYING on EBAY!  

I sell under the member name *deanna6059*. 

Selling a wide variety of items: mostly clothing & shoes (all sizes/styles/men's/women's/teens/kids); collectibles; toys; books; videos; needlework kits; general home decor; etc. Feel free to look in often, as I'm always finding and adding new things. I love to combine shipping and will take 10% off for _Homesteading Today_ members who bid on and win one of my auctions -- just email me and let me know after your win!!!  

DeAnna


----------



## tresieg3

I SELL ON EBAY AND LOVE IT :bow: MY NAME ON THERE IS tresieg3. :sing:


----------



## katlupe

I have added many more items to my ebay store and will be working on it all this week. I keep taking a look at all your stores and will buy when I need or want something you have. I have added lots of Christmas gifts. And I have also been working on the business aspect and have made improvements, though they probably would not be apparent right away.

Here's my store link http://stores.ebay.com/Lupoles-Peaceful-Forest and I hope you find something you like.

katlupe


----------



## wyomingpanrider

Hi, I sell full time as wyomingpanrider and wildernesstrading. Both have high ratings and we ship daily internationally.We are professional ebayers so to speak as I also sell for many people locally and enjoy the he.. out of ebay. I question the ebay store though. Look closely as they are NOT auction listings, and the rate is considerably higher. Consider a web site. My business has 3 and the cost is far less than an ebay store. About 80% of our business comes from the sites. About 15% from ebay customers as I ship everything with a card enclosed, and many of them come back to buy from my sites.Total cost is far less than an ebay store and I'm independent of ebay. Also, I do have paypal shopping carts, so sales are still "safe". Just a holiday thought. wyomingpanrider


----------



## Merrique

Hello All,

I finally got my eBay store, Unusual Books and Curious Looks, up and running. Right now, I have a good variety of books (check out my homesteading category!). I hope to add children's books and clothes this week. Just mention you are from here and I'll give you a 10 percent discount off any sale! 

Here's my link:

http://stores.ebay.com/Unususal-Books-and-Curious Looks_WOQQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQzkm

Thanks!


----------



## birdiegirl

deleted


----------



## rcornish

We sell on ebay too - userID of MephistosHouse. Most of what we sell is collectibles of various value to the collector, including collectible cards (sport and especially non-sport), model trains, doll house and miniature furnishings. Currently we are also working through some general household items which will include antique lamps, small looms, and clothing items eventually, as well as some Star Wars collectibles from the 1970's.


----------



## Lindafisk

Hi, I'm adding some more books to my ebay listings tonight that might be of intereest to homeschoolers-or anyone!- a big book of world history and a couple biographies, an intro to literature, a shark book and more.

http://cgi3.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=lindafisk

I have also added books to my for sale list here on the barter board! Thanks for looking and I hope you have a great day! :sing:


----------



## Lemonade Lady

Great idea! This idea has prompted me to finally get off my FRANNIE & get moving. Living on the Gulf coast of Alabama has certainly been a challenge to say the least. It seemed as though a hurricane was coming, going & or had left it's calling card & eventually UPSCALE FABRICS (our eBay store) went by the wayside. 

Our inventory is down to a handful of items from an average of 50-100 items on a daily basis. UPSCALE FABRICS takes pride in being able to give the best of customer service but hurricanes have a way of losing your power & DSL, taking your mailbox off to the Bahamas or wherever, taking part of your roof off & giving it to the neighbors & such. 

Thanks for the boost......I need to get started this evening & take new photos & prepare listings. Since auctions are so expensive to run & the profit margin so low; we use very few of them so look for UPSCALE FABRICS in the stores section under fabrics, or bookmark it, or put it on your favorite sellers list to find it easily & quickly, or type in UPSCALE FABRICS under advanced search "By seller". Thanks out there. 

By the way; this is my very first post after joining 2 days ago & am not sure if I'm doing all this correctly. Donna the Lemonade Lady


----------



## Lemonade Lady

I know 1st hand about those ebay store costs. I wonder too about them. This year's store fees doubled for me.

I fear I wouldn't be able to start up a website due to costs & lack of brainpower. I wish you the best of continued success in your endeavours. Donna the Lemonade Lady


----------



## katlupe

Merrique said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I finally got my eBay store, Unusual Books and Curious Looks, up and running. Right now, I have a good variety of books (check out my homesteading category!). I hope to add children's books and clothes this week. Just mention you are from here and I'll give you a 10 percent discount off any sale!
> 
> Here's my link:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Unususal-Books-and-Curious Looks_WOQQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQzkm
> 
> Thanks!


This link did not take me to your store. It said store not found. Is it correct?

katlupe


----------



## katlupe

Just want to mention here that I have my ebay store listings up to over 500 items finally! I haven't been on this board too much lately because I have been keeping busy doing my listings. I have put lots of music on and more books. Plus I hooked up with a merchandiser and now have some new household type things. A good variety. So take a look and maybe you will see something you want! Here's the link:http://stores.ebay.com/Lupoles-Peaceful-Forest

Also, just a note on someone else's posting above. Having your own website costs money, and it doesn't mean you'll even get sales. I keep saying over and over that if you are not on the first two pages of the search engine results, you will get lost. Nobody will find you. Ebay fees are not that costly. And I would think that a Powerseller would know that. If you owned a real store on a street then compare the cost. My ebay store is open all the time and my fees for that, and Paypal, don't even compare to what rent, insurance and electric would be for a store. Besides it's fun and I love it!!!!! And I might add here, that I do have my own website - and it's always in the top 10 on all the important search engines (www.larrylupole.com). So I know what I am talking about.  

katlupe


----------



## morrowsmowers

We have an ebay store called Sue's Potting Shed. We are listed under the user name morrowsmowers. We have a little bit of everything from time to time. Sometimes only one or two items and other times twenty or more.

Ken & Sue in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## shadowwalker

My wife does our ebay stuff. Her name is Nursejane. We don't do much in Summer but it gets fast and furious on Winter. shadowwalker


----------



## River Rest

Some of my current Ebay listings


Antiques 1877 The Song Champion Song Book 

Microsoft Picture It! Publishing Platinum Edition 2001 

Antique 1877 Songs of Beulah Hymn Book 

Antique 1899 The Sunday School Hymnal Heidelburg Press 

Antique 1890 Harp of Zion Hymnal Song Book


----------



## BeeFree

My daughter sells on ebay for us under n2junk4u.

Right now she has some things listed. She is trying to get me trained into listing under my ID, but at this time, I am still in training. :sing:

UPDATE: Just wanted to let you know I have a couple items listed under preciousdeals4u. Check them out. I am going to try to list more this Sunday.


----------



## steff bugielski

I sell on EBAY- mostly fabric and sewing things.
My username- steffb503.
Currently-http://cm.ebay.com/cm/ck/1065-29296-2357-0?uid=112303591&site=0&ver=LCA080805&item=8249825885&lk=URL

Steff


----------



## dale anne

We sell Under TremblayTreasures...lots of vintage items such as toy's, books, prints...also sell art work,vintage jewlery and what nots.


----------



## montanabound

Hello, my id is...arizona77_horses...and I sell mainly antique type stuff to support my soap making habit.
Have a great day.
Loree in AZ


----------



## Bluegrass

I sell clothing, shoes, and accessories mostly, both mens and womens.

My user id is *pursestrings*

My ebay store is here: http://stores.ebay.com/pursestrings-of-KY


----------



## Debbie Smith

I sell on ebay under flowerwoman33. I sell lots of stuff, quite a variety at times. .


----------



## Jo in PA

Below is a link to my store. I sell fabric as well as home decor items such as valances, garlands, table runners and Angels made from old quilts. Come browse if you would like.


http://stores.ebay.com/Fabric-Treasures_W0QQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm


----------



## Jim&Chele

We sell as *pullin4him*.We don't sell but every now and then,but buy all the time LOL.


----------



## langoley

We sell under Ablond1 om Ebay.We sell a variety of stuff From old books to clothes,just depends on what we have at the time!


----------



## guy sears

Hi, I sell on ebay, user I D is guysears, I mostly sell rope and equine items as well as farm items, books, and tapes. I have an ebay store and over 500 feedback. I use both the auction format and the store listings. Most of my sales come from the store! If you have enough items for sale, the store is a great format. Listings with gallery photos are only 3 cents for 30 days. Of course, there is also a monthly store fee. If you need to know anything else, contact me. Guy


----------



## michael paul samson

Hailing from the far northeastern reaches of the continent, where the culture remains rich and our bank balances usually aren't... I've been selling a published book of mine on eBay, of a solo kayak expedition that I undertook back in '97, titled _May We Rant and Roar No More: a sea kayak journey around Newfoundland_.
My name there is: walkthelinesustainabilityproject
Thank-you.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch

I sell mostly rare and heritage poultry hatching eggs on Ebay.. My seller name is RoyalOaksRanch


----------



## Junkman

We list as stonehearthfarms selling various items. Some large things for locals only as shipping is getting too high. Just trying to unload some collectibles.
Always looking for "old store" reasonable items.


----------



## adapartyshop

I am regurgitated_society I sell whatever I can get my hands on that we dont need but someone else might!


----------



## AngieM2

post for date purposes


----------



## jessimeredith

I'm selling as meredith_mob. Mostly fabrics and "knick knacks". Have some crystal and china up now. Trying to raise the rest of the money for our house,


----------



## JR05

I have an ebay store for Goatmilk Soaps. I use my own girls as a source of milk to make these lovely bars. We have large 3oz. sizes and also 2oz. sizes with a goat design on them. There are plain colors and mixed colors to choose from with different scents to enjoy. We also have some without scents or coloring for those that are sensitive. We will be explanding on the different scents and colors in the future.WE HAVE ADDED GOATMILK HAND LOTION TO OUR STORE,THEY ARE SCENTED TO COMPLIMENT THE SOAP LINE WE NOW HAVE!! Please visit my store at http://stores.ebay.com/Jellybeangoats-Countrysoaps .We offer shipping by priority mail or UPS ground . 


Thank you JR05


----------



## eulabes

Hubby always has stuff listed. He's been selling a bunch of 40's-50's car parts lately......user id = *fity1320*


----------



## rkintn

I have stuff listed every once in awhile...mostly knick knack stuff, kids clothes and right now I have a quilt listed and am planning on adding more quilts and possibly some fabric since my stash has outgrown its closet Look for me as *rkintn*


----------



## mathis

I am new to ebay, but I sell as Tillie1960. I am planning on selling my roving (English Leicester Longwool) and some odds and ends from the attic and basement. (I moved into the house my grandfather built, and my hubby finally convinced me that I don't need to keep every little thing!


----------



## barnlooms

I sell on ebay as The Village Weaver. I will be opening and ebay store in the next 10 business days. I sell antique and vintage spinning wheels and looms for people who actually use them, not simply decorate with them.
I also have various breeds of sheep fleece - expands as I come across new shepards in my area. I sell handdyed and handspun yarn, handwoven wool and cotton rag rugs, and 18th and 19th century handwoven coverlets so far.
The ebay store will also be under The Village Weaver. We are in the process of moving to central NY, and I am selling off some of my excess spinning wheels and table looms, as well as some other household stuff from both myself and my fiance.


----------



## RockyRooster

The links make it so much easier to visit your stores. Thank you so much. For those of you who did not paste links can you? I would love to support you guys.


----------



## tioga12

I sell homeschool materials under the member name of swellershop. Occasionally have odds and ends like vacuum bags or clothing also.


----------



## harvestgirl

i sell under the same username as here ~ harvestgirl 

usually childrens clothes, but often a variety of goodies.


----------



## mamajohnson

I have been listing Ladies clothes, and have more to go, so if your needing some clothes come by and check out my store!

http://stores.ebay.com/Mama-Johnsons-General-Store

I am also hoping to get some school books on there soon, and maybe even some of my computer parts that are available.
Ya'll come by and shop!


----------



## longearsfarm

I sell on ebay under the ID longearsfarm (same as on here  ). I currently have scrapbooking stuff, vintage role playing games, jigsaw puzzles, plus size clothing, horse tack, back to school kids clothes and more....

http://stores.ebay.com/LongEars-Mercantile-Horse-and-Human_W0QQsspagenameZL2222QQtZkm

thanks for looking!
Valerie


----------



## NewlandNubians

my ID is catherinetsizer. I usually sell dorset fleeces. Sometimes I sell unscented goat milk soap and heavy breed chicken setting eggs. Very rarely miscellaneous stuff.


----------



## jerzeygurl

howdee i sell under dolittleinc(yes we do talk to our animals) sell books antique and new antique glassware, kids and adult clothes. hubby will be listing tractors and automotive types stuff soon. I have some religious interest books at the moment and will soon be listing some auto repair manuals from the 50-70's mostly in the 60's if i remember correctly


----------



## Debbie Smith

I sell under flowerwoman33. Just put some books on for my daughter from college, and relisted some books that I have on the barter board here. Will be adding some glass ware soon and some other goodies.


----------



## pamintexas

I've recently added quite a few EBay auctions and store listings of interest to homesteaders. My store, A Cottage in the Hills, has a special category for these items titled "Homesteading and Simple Living". Check it out here:

http://stores.ebay.com/acottageinthehills?refid=store

I will be listing some great new items this fall, too!


----------



## CindySue

I have an online eBay Quilt Shop that I am in the process of adding MANY more items to. I am working on getting my inventory added to my online store as time permits, but have lots of goodies already. Prices are well under retail (usually 25%) and quality is high. We have I would love to have you take a look at what we have for sale. My eBay store URL is: http://stores.ebay.com/Northern-Treasures-Quilt-Supply


----------



## Jo in PA

I have an ebay store that I specialize in valances and curtain panels. I also sew other things as time permits. You can check my things out at the link below.

http://stores.ebay.com/Fabric-Treasures_W0QQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm


----------



## newatthis

on ebay I am jovimusic35
I sell mainly my kids homeschool stuff and their clothes.
nothing right now though.
"jovimusic35" I love the band Bon Jovi !!!!!


----------



## momanto

FOR THOSE WHO ARE FOLLOWERS OF JAMES WESLEY, RAWLES
I HAVE JUST LISTED HIS LATEST EDITION OF "PATRIOTS, Surviving the coming collapse". 2006 EXPANDED EDITION....WITH TWO EXTRA CHAPTERS NOT IN EARLIER EDITIONS.

THIS IS SOFTCOVER BOOK WITH FREE PRIORITY MAIL SHIPPING.

LISTED BY "MOMANTO"

THANKS, MOM


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I sell as *writelite* We sell vinyl decals and signs, we are going to be posting some antiqued shabby sign later on today- there is a neat sign which can be customized with your farm name and date established, I hope you will check it out! I am going to be doing more farm related stuff too and do custom orders as well. I did a vinyl decal for countrygurl's quail farm for her trucks rear window too.


----------



## moosemaniac

Too easy.... Moosemaniac.
Haven't sold in a long time, but those boxes of nanny berries are looking good.
Ruth


----------



## newatthis

I sell my kids clothes they don't fit into and our homeschooling stuff we aren't using anymore. You never know what I may have on there. DH wants me to put some of his computer games on soon.
I am *jovimusic35*
Oops I see i've already told you this :Bawling: :Bawling: :Bawling:


----------



## woodsmokeinherhair

I have just listed a few things for sale on e-bay. I am considering getting into the business of listing things for other people. 

Included is a Retsel Little Ark Grain Mill that I had mentioned here on the barter board. I was asked to sell it immediately when it has a small defect, and I felt weird about that ...... and in the end, I decided not to offer it here because of the previous requests. It seems the only fair way to handle it. Anyhow, I am *cricketjester* over there if anybody here might be interested in checking it out! The same rules still apply, sorry, no discount! lol 

Woodsmokeinherhair!


----------



## lsulenes

We have been buying/selling on eBay since 2000, but depending on how busy we are or how much extra $ needed, sometimes we are on "sabbatical". Hubby is "*lostonthenet*" and I sell under "*tweeter_00*". I generally sell flower bulbs, plants, and hatching eggs when I have them. I have sold other items, but usually stick with my mainstays. Currently we don't have anything listed because we are frozen and under too much ice to get anything out of the ground.
~Lisa~


----------



## MorrisonCorner

oh my! I've never seen this thread... this is so cool...


----------



## guy sears

My ebay ID is the same guysears....I sell all kinds of rope and twine...mention HT, I will also trade rope for what have you


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

I was so glad to find this Thread. Glad you put it on. 
My ebay name is eonrose. I buy stuff on ebay. I will be sure and check out all of you. I used to sell, am getting ready to start back as seller. I have too much stuff and need to make "room".  Patsy


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I sell on half.com as lonelyfarmgirl


----------



## mberryrfd

We sell with the name klm4dlm
currently we have things that stick to almost any surface using static
occasionally kids clothes


----------



## mamastars

I sell on ebay using moonflowers55. I usually sell 70's & early 80's 45 records, mostly demo. and promo.s, vintage things and odds and ends.


----------



## ROSEMAMA

I didn't realize there were sooo many ebayer here! I don't have my own store, but sell 1-gal size own-root old garden roses in the summer. It helps offset the costs of my rose addiction! My seller ID is *radwmack*. I should have some up for auction as soon as this last cold spell passes. :dance:


----------



## HappyYooper

I've spread my wings so to speak  I have added bird houses, feeders, baths and include hummingbird feeders & oriole feeders. And my suet cakes  
to my Ebay store. 

http://stores.ebay.com/tweet-treats-for-the-birds


----------



## Nomad

I've been selling on Ebay for about 8 1/2 years. I finally opened a store on there.

http://stores.ebay.com/Libby-Lane-Farm_W0QQssPageNameZl2QQtZkm

Thanks for looking,

Nomad


----------



## titansrunfarm

I sell mostly horse stuff on eBay, username: titansrunfarm
Great thread!


----------



## Dexter_Cattle

I sell on eBay mostly books, DVD's, CD's, Pet Products, and home products.

my name is greatincome_biz don't ask - it is an old old old ebay ID. I want to change it but have had it so long, I am afraid to change it, then people won't find it.

This is a direct link. www.GDFauctions.com

Dan


----------



## Librum

Bumping this up as the season is approaching.

We sell old-time homesteading, how-to, and technical books restored into ebook format. The 'full' versions are on eBay at http://stores.ebay.com/the-librum/ and demo/trial copies are available at http://www.librum.us

Sarah
of the Librum


----------



## montanabound

I sell under arizona77_horses. I sell a variety of things. Right now I am selling a saddle along with a few other things.

Loree in ID


----------



## Jus Learnin

Tryin to get a few dollars for DD to keep going to college! :help: 

Here are some nice horse decor. Mention you are from Homesteading Today and I'll send you a nice extra! 





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140176498162&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=004


----------



## comfortablynumb

I sell on ebay too
http://cgi.ebay.com/The-GM-Radio-Ad...ryZ29792QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

go buy a CD! 

(ok that was a shameless self promoting plug... I feel really bad. lol)


----------



## mwtslf23

We sell under http://stores.ebay.com/familytreebooks . We mainly sell books as our name suggest. LoL


----------



## Guest

I'm moms-mess on ebay...go figure. I have a few odds and ends on there every now and then. Rag quilts are my thing now.


----------



## Dexter_Cattle

Hi There,

I am known on eBay as GrandmasDexterCattle or you can just go to www.GDFGifts.com and it will take you right to the ebay store.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Lindafisk

I'm trying to sell more books on ebay, dh hasn't been working steady and every bit helps, besides, I LOVE books! My goal is to make enough to cover the weekly milk bill....kids can go thru a lot of milk in a week....  

http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=lindafisk


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Hi 
I don't have anything listed just now. I sell clothing and books, boots, micellaneous when I do. However, I do shop and buy on ebay..so will be looking for some of you.
I sell under 'eonrose' and have a great feedback. ***Patsy


----------



## chicamarun

I just opened an eBay store

http://stores.ebay.com/Chicama-Run

I've gotten our rubs up there and also some wool roving. Plan on getting some more stuff up soon 

I have a ton of stuff in the basement to list and get out of here!


----------



## oberhaslikid

Just put 2 milk pasteurizers on under Oberhaslikid.


----------



## newatthis

I re-opened my store this week on ebay.
tammie's wonders
I sell kids clothes both new with tags on and used, used homeschool books and rubber stamping stamps.
http://stores.ebay.com/tammieswonders


----------



## treesonggal

We are gabeasleysr on Ebay. Did VERY well last winter; took a break over the summer because we were finishing projects here so we could move in. Have a few items up now, hooked rug; Currier & Ives plates, bowls, etc; homesteading books/magazines; Arts & Crafts hand-blown vase.

I have lots of antiques that I will be slowly listing, tons of fiction books, two chromolithograph prints in bird's-eye maple veneer frames; and assorted other unique items.

Our Ebay sales supplement a small social security check and help keep my gray matter active! If there's anything you're looking for, PM me. I may have it and not thought of it or know someone who does have it. Once in awhile I sell something for others who don't have an Ebay account or can't be bothered with the process.

Now, I'm going to check out some of your stores.


----------



## legendaryliving

we sell as legendaryabundance - usually tools, health items and misc


----------



## heather

Here's a link to what I'm selling right now -
THANKS!


----------



## rkintn

Here's a link to my store and what I am selling right now:
http://stores.ebay.com/Jackies-Little-Bit-of-Everything
(I named the store after my daughter )

Thanks,
Rhonda


----------



## paintlady

I sell as rksblue. I have tons of NWT jeans of all colors and sizes, mens and womens. I haven't had anything listed for awhile and need to get back to it. I also sell ceramic bisque and may be listing a brand new jewelry kiln.


----------



## theakersfamily

Ken Scharabok said:


> eBay id: scharabo
> 
> eBay store: Poor Boy Blacksmith Tools
> 
> Listings: Predominately shop-made blacksmithing-related tools. Some other odds and ends.



I ordered from you a few years back. Nice work.

I sell as Adam51980


----------



## NC_chick

We sell under sandspoultry. We sell hatching eggs for turkeys, geese, ducks and chickens.
Sharon in NC


----------



## Starsmom

I sell on ebay, my user id is csews and I sell sewing machine & vacuum parts & accessories. My ebay store is located at : 

http://stores.ebay.com/Glendive-Sew-N-Vac_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZQ2d999QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## FarmGirl

Hello! I am a newbie here - but I would also like to have my website added. It is http://www.creeksidehollowprimitives.com 
Thank you!!!

Shonda
FarmGirl
www.creeksidehollowprimitives.com


----------



## sewing nana

Ebay username... sewingnana5678


----------



## HorseMom

I just listed a BUNCH of infant clothes, mostly girl stuff some neutral/boy, on ebay. I will be listing a few moe things in the next day or so. My user name is Pisces0317. All my starting bids are $.99 and under


----------



## gerald77

the handle is spongyroma

i'll be listing womens clothes my mom gave me to sell. i have a few things listed today and when i stop puking i'll list some more stuff. looks as though most of it is blair, denim & co. , eddie bauer, and some "name" stuff from qvc. some stuff is new with tags gone or she only wore it a couple times. some stuff she only wore once. seems like some summer and winter. sizes seem to run around 10 - 14 so far. 

thanks


----------



## whocares

Hi I live in a small town and have an ebay store, so I take in consignments...ya never know what I have listed.

I am allkindsofstufftoo

Thanks


----------



## gerald77

i listed womens pants this morning, again, spongyroma


----------



## gerald77

now i've got some dresses listed. most are jumper style dresses. more to come when i get more time.
spongyroma


----------



## FUZZYBEAR

We have a store it is Ladytigers Den we sell under ladytiger1411


----------



## Jo in PA

I sell quilting fabrics at a reasonable prices. I try to add new fabrics daily. I also sell handmade valances, tablerunners, thropillow covers and much more. My ebay id is yoursewingroom.


----------



## Deborah Stephenson

We (my husband and I) sell as *stephenson-studio *- mostly small fantasy and animal sculptures. (Helps to feed our menagerie of 11 dogs, 5 cats, 13 goats, 2 iguanas, 1 S. Ameican catfish and tons of chickens!!!) Here is an example from a current auction. Take a peek if you are interested... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110266189811&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001


----------



## Starsmom

I sell sewing and vacuum supplies. My ID is csews check out my store

http://stores.ebay.com/Glendive-Sew...sories_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ9QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## coup

small timer for sure car parts,hilfinger stuff,this and that.......


----------



## Funnyfarm

If anyone has changed there ebay id or quit selling on ebay would you please update??? This thread goes back a long way and I want to make sure I'm buying off of the right people. Thanks


----------



## PA_MIKE

I see how to manuals and hard back books. My wife sells primitives and clothes. Our id is all-things-on-cd


----------



## VA.Hillbilly

our id is married_and_happy_2004 we sell a little of everthing we currently have a pontiac mini van ,some baby bottles,and a diaper bag listed and a lot of homeschool stuff that will go on this week!


----------



## paintedpastures

My id is bobiss999 I make custom Western Show clothes....mostly for little girls but do some ladies things as well. 
:hobbyhors


----------



## mercs4me13

Hi everyone !! I love this forum and I am still new here. I sell a variety of stuff, really varies often from books, bodycare and more. I sell under 
jdstuff138. I don't have store so no easy link.


----------



## River Rest

We sell as suska59

Please come on by. You never know what we'll have up for sale!


----------



## papabear

I sell on ebay as dep655. And if you are looking for anything in particular, if you will contact me via IM, I can try to find it for you.


----------



## mamajohnson

I am mamajnsn on ebay (of course!) and have recently listed several items. I have more to go, will get to them soon, boots, ladies clothes and I know there is a whole storage shed full that I need to go through.
Stop by and see what I have!


----------



## Nomad

Nomad said:


> I've been selling on Ebay for about 8 1/2 years. I finally opened a store on there.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Libby-Lane-Farm_W0QQssPageNameZl2QQtZkm
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> 
> Nomad



The store is gone but I still sell things at times. My account is: Nomad

My wife's is: Salessince1998

We have been mostly selling on her account lately because the items fit hers better, like make-up and now hot sauce.

Nomad


----------



## Tadpole

I looking to buy some Buff Barred Cochin Eggs to hatch. Email me with the price and shipping an I'll get back to you. Thanks so much.


----------



## JohnCaper

I sell as JohnCaper - pretty much anything but usually a lot of computer parts.


----------



## braggscowboy

I sell on ebay as sandhills. I sell a variety of things and have some things running now.


----------



## Farmfresh

I sell on ebay as uBuilderPlans. I sell building plans for homesteading items. My best seller is the City Biddy Hen House which is a small mobile coop for up to six hens. It also makes a great broody house, breeding coop, or isolation coop for sick birds. Check it out!


----------



## Runningtrails

I sell my paintings under the name "artbsheryl" on EBay. I sell other things like hand made soap and seeds under "Providenceacres" as well from time to time. 

I have a painting on sale on EBay now.


----------



## Runningtrails

I sell my artwork under the name "Artbysheryl".


----------



## kandy

I SELL ON EBAY. THE STORE NAME IS dare_ya2008 WHICH I SELL BEAUTY PROUDUCTS AND JEWELRY.


----------



## Alaskawill

I'm alaskacookiecache on eBay. I make videos about the backwoods and living there.


----------



## sjambok

I sell as teraohm. Like the weehorse, I hardly sell things there anymore. It's not the business model it once was.


----------



## mosepijo

My ebay user id is: *realow39*. We sell mostly vintage car parts out of the teens and 20's. Ford, Dodge Brothers, etc. We also sell anything else we see along the way that we think we can make a few dollars.


----------



## shadetree_1

I have a store on Ebay also, I sell Desert Ironwood for woodcrafts such as pen blanks and knife handles and the like , my seller name is 60joseph2005


----------



## lhspirited

I sell garden supplies such as row cover, kelp fertilizer, silver and olive plastic mulch, etc.

http://shop.ebay.com/lhspirited/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## MilkandHoney

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We have recently restarted our eBay business back up. We offer timeless botanical & animal bookplate art prints of classic natural history paintings at affordable prices. 

Shop for original antique or vintage artwork & new modern lithographs of Birds, Flowers, Butterfly, Fruit, Fish, Sea Shells, Roses, Horses, Dogs, Cats, etc. Featuring artists from Audubon & Haeckel to Redoute & Sowerby. 

We have tens of thousands of prints that are not listed yet so if you don't see something listed yet drop us a line and we will check our inventory for you. 

http://stores.ebay.com/Timeless-Bota...d-Wildlife-Art


----------



## shawnlee

Here is me and the wifes little book store.....

http://stores.ebay.com/BookSmart-Store?_rdc=1

Everything is on sale right now!

We have about 1000 books listed now and usually carry over 1500...been busy and have not listed any for a while.

We combine shipping and are open to most offers on our books and we ship fast........

Be sure and mention HT when making offers on our books.....

Be sure and check often as we have about 2500 books to get on here soon !

Here is another id we sell under ...

http://shop.ebay.com/bio-usa/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

This is for stuff other than books and some books too...check often as we list new stuff all the time and are willing to take offers on stuff...just contact us on ebay.

Good luck to everyone listed here in your businesses!


----------



## Farmer Dave

I sell on ebay as dwf4. I sell Island Pride Red Carbolic Germicidal Bath Soap, Women's and Mens Jeans and Men's Shirts. Sometimes I list books and garden related magazines. I'm a Lifetime Member of the National Home Gardening Club and will be selling my entire collection of "Gardening How-To" Magazines from around 1995 to present if anyone is interested in them. I will be listing them in year lots of 6 issues.


----------



## momof2birds

I am what-kids-need on eBay and sell now and then, usually vintage items. Currently have some vintage children's primers and girl's literature from the early 1900's.


----------



## happychick

Here is a link to my ebay store:
http://stores.ebay.com/Bradleys-Toy-and-Hobby-Supply 

We sell everything from vintage/antique things we find, crafting supplies for everything from sewing/quilting/knitting/tatting/scrapbooking + more. We also sell books + homeschool supplies. Both board & card games, puzzles etc. We also specialize in HO scale model trains. We usually list more every week, so please save our store to your 'favorite sellers' list and check back with us weekly! We give Top Rated service, ship withing 2 days, and are happy to answer any questions anytime - Thank You!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

Well, I don't sell on ebay much anymore.
Instead, I have an e-store on ecrater.com

http://insulator-king.ecrater.com/

I like it because there are no listing fee's or FVF's. Only have to pay about 3% for Google checkout.


----------



## Nomad

I have two stores on Zazzle. One has items made from my Gettysburg photographs and the other has items made from my oldest daughter's art. She has added a few Christmas magnets recently. Thanks.

http://www.zazzle.com/cards_by_wilde

http://www.zazzle.com/art_by_dash

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

My daughter and I have both added items to our stores recently. She listed more magnets using her art and I have new magnets as well as postcards using my photographs from Gettysburg. The wife insisted that I do some in sepia, so I did. Any item in my store that is in color can be made into sepia if someone wants it. We have a dozen or so magnets that we bought just to see the finished product and they do a nice job on them. A few customers have also told me they like the quality. Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## royalfibers

We sell Columbine Spinning Wheels made right here on our Northern California ranch. Also, Alpaca, Guanaco, Merino, CvM and Mohair from our ranch. Ebay sure has been slow lately! Our lisings are under royalfibers. Thanks for looking!


----------



## HillRunner

I wondering if anyone could explain selling on eBay. Like what sells good and such and how to go about getting the stock for the store and to sale.


----------



## andiplus8

I don't have a store on ebay, but I just started listing things for sale a couple of days ago. I am a newbie to selling but have been buying on ebay for years. I am andiplus5 on there. I have lots of homeschool curriculum for sale plus some homesteading books and misc books. I will be posting more as I learn what i am doing. I just sold my first book! It was a college text so one of my more expensive ones. What a rush!


----------



## Jeffery

*My ebay name is jthole. I sell Vintage Collectibles! 
Here is a link: jthole | eBay*


----------



## mosepijo

Realow39 We sell vintage car parts. Mostly 1915-1930


----------



## Farmer Dave

I sell on ebay as dwf4. I sell Island Pride Red Carbolic Germicidal Bath Soap. I also have a website where I sell Island Pride Carbolic Germicidal Soap as well as other hard to find specialty bath soaps. We carry the original UNION SALVE&#8482; which is manufactured by Lute Remedies. We also carry the White Liniment which is manufactured by Lute Remedies but is not listed on the website yet. My website address is: www.generalmerchandisingcompanyofky.com


----------



## theroots

My eBay ID is sunwater8. Have bought and sold just some various miscellaneous items. Planning to start selling some handmade solar food dehydrators and solar air heaters this winter.


----------



## culticefamily

We sell as collect2me. We have been selling alot lately prepairing to move to our homestead and get started.
We also have a website called amishcountryessentials.com which is our family business of natural skin care.


----------



## BlackRain75

Hi there I sell boomless sprayer for ATV's, tractors, and mowers under user name "pmcake7375" here's the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Rain-Boomless-Sprayer-ATV-for-Spot-Sprayer-15ft-Swath-/121232809529 or website www.Boomless-Sprayer.com


----------



## moedecker

My name is *modecker* and I sell cigar box guitars! :bandwagon:


----------



## Elie May

I sell a few vintage items when I get them, here is a link to me: http://www.ebay.com/usr/kweeks1302

seller: kweeks1302

I also sell handmade jewelry on etsy: http://www.etsy.com/shop/KMBankston


----------



## MJsLady

I am finally listing again on ebay. The Prairie Homemaker


----------



## stonemovies

(Deleted)


----------



## tiffanysgallery

I sell as ronburgess. I've got six warehouses full with things to sell. I sell cheap as I can, so to get it out the door.


----------



## Staceyy

On Ebay my products are listed under The Diabetic Pastry Chef. I also have an Etsy shop listed under diabeticpastrychef. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## NataleeKW

Have you all had luck with handmade items on EBay? I have tried before but never had much success.


----------



## jimLE

I'm finally selling again, my user name is 54jimle


----------



## Ohio Rusty

I sell on Ebay as Vnitsch Currently I'm selling flint shards for knapping and for firesteels. I have been selling car tire wheel weights for bullet and lure making. I haven't sold them since last year. I need to start up again.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------

